# Bristleworms!!!



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

so i found this worm a couple days ago, he looked kinda big i figured meh probably like 4-5 inches... but he came out all the way and the sucker is almost a foot long.. so i'm setting up for an epic hunt and will keep this posted, eventually with pictures of it when i mount him.

he is purple has a little red on the sides and white bristles. 

probably a fire worm with my luck.

any suggestions on capturing


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

I have no xp in sw but I have heard of people using a 2 lilter,cuting the stop off and using aqua safe sealent to put it back on backwards place a small peice of food in there and turn the lights off.With hope you could get him.Gl keep us posted.


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

unfortunately i don't think there is room in my tank for a 2 liter so i think i my try the nylon stocking method ( they get caught in it going for food) but i don't want my shrimp or hermits to get caught in it.. although this worm looks like he may catch them for a snack..


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

tonight was a triumph, I'm making a note here, huge success.. 

i stabbed the worm with kabob stick and took off half of its body, lured it out with some raw shrimp... i have heard the re generate but i think the wounds might kill him, hopefully.. haven't seen him yet, I'll keep updating.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Bristleworms are great for your tank why did you take him out?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2008)

CollegeReefer said:


> Bristleworms are great for your tank why did you take him out?


Agree. Bristleworms are great detritus eaters and are harmless.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Maybe because it's a 12-gallon tank and he doesn't want it dominated by a nearly footlong worm?


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

trashion said:


> Maybe because it's a 12-gallon tank and he doesn't want it dominated by a nearly footlong worm?


Bristleworms do not "dominate" and really, a foot long bristleworm is not that impressive. They're hardly seen due to the fact that they hang out in liverock, hence why he didn't realize it was a foot long until he ripped it out of its hiding space.  If I was to take the liverock apart in my saltwater tanks, I'm sure there are some big nasty bristleworms in there, but I don't bother killing them because they only help the health of the tank.

My advice is to leave it alone. The only reason to really get worked up about it is if you get an infestation.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. As long as it wasnt a fireworm leave it be. Rare nowadays if quality rock is bought.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wait'll you find your first Palolo worm...


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

i didn't take it out the foot long thing came out by itself and I'm almost certain its sting killed my sixline wrasse because he was hiding in the same little cave as the worm and then one morning was just dead. I don't know if I killed him just took off a good part of the body and havent seen it since.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

If your ammonia shoots up, then you know...


----------



## CarterNichols (Feb 28, 2008)

my nitrites did spike a bit for a couple days after the slaying so i believe it died, and my shrimp was eating what looked like a piece of it.. 

the levels are back to normal now however.


----------

